# Sleep Wake Failure à rencontrer un problème.



## pop88 (21 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
je suis nouveau dans l'univers du mac ( macbook pro retina 13 pouce ) et j'ai problème recurrent qui se passe a chaque fois que je ferme le capot de mon mac.

En effet, quand je ferme l'écran pour le mettre en veille, au bout de quelques heures, l'ordinateur se met a redemarer .
Quand je réutilise mon mac , je trouve un message d'erreurs :

Sleep wake failure à rencontre un problème .

Je voudrais savoir i quelqu'un a déjà eut ce problème, si j'ai fait une mauvaise manip?y'a fil une solution ? 

Merci d'avance .
Ci dessus le message complet du message d'erreur. 
OS Version:      10.10.1 (Build 14B25)
Architecture:    x86_64h
Report Version:  21

Event:           Sleep Wake Failure
Steps:           1

Hardware model:  MacBookPro11,1
Active cpus:     4



================================================================
Code: 0x16006c00                                                                                  

System Profile:
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x112), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (7.15.124.12.10)
Bluetooth: Version 4.3.1f2 15015, 3 services, 27 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Thunderbolt Bus: MacBook Pro, Apple Inc., 17.2
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54343531533641465238412D50422020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54343531533641465238412D50422020
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
Serial ATA Device: APPLE SSD SM0256F, 251 GB
Model: MacBookPro11,1, BootROM MBP111.0138.B11, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.6 GHz, 8 GB, SMC 2.16f68
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en0
Graphics: Intel Iris, Intel Iris, Built-In
Model: MacBookPro11,1, BootROM MBP111.0138.B11, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.6 GHz, 8 GB, SMC 2.16f68
Graphics: Intel Iris, Intel Iris, Built-In
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54343531533641465238412D50422020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54343531533641465238412D50422020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x112), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (7.15.124.12.10)
Bluetooth: Version 4.3.1f2 15015, 3 services, 27 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en0
Serial ATA Device: APPLE SSD SM0256F, 251 GB
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
Thunderbolt Bus: MacBook Pro, Apple Inc., 17.2


----------



## Locke (21 Décembre 2014)

Un peu de lecture ici... http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/sortie-de-veille-yosemite-1253484.html

Et sur la toile, certains ont ce problème qui peut disparaitre si rien n'est connecté sur une prise jack.


----------



## pop88 (21 Décembre 2014)

prise jack ??  
Ce qui me surprend c'est que j' acheter mon mac y a 5 jours et ça me le fait depuis 2 jours.
Alors que j'ai rien fait de particulier dessus. j'ai mi clean my mac ... sa peut être un lien ?


----------



## Locke (21 Décembre 2014)

pop88 a dit:


> prise jack ??
> Ce qui me surprend c'est que j' acheter mon mac y a 5 jours et ça me le fait depuis 2 jours.
> Alors que j'ai rien fait de particulier dessus. j'ai mi *clean my mac* ... sa peut être un lien ?



Pffffttttt, pourquoi avoir installer cette saloperie daube ?

Fais une petite recherche et tu vas vite comprendre le coté néfaste de ce logiciel _(certains diront le contraire)_, mais il fait plus de dégâts qu'autre chose.

Et pour la prise jack, c'est la prise servant à relier un casque, des hauts parleurs, etc, ça arrive de temps en temps si le matériel est connecté en permanence.


----------



## Wizepat (21 Mai 2017)

Je remonte un vieux post. J'ai acheté depuis quelques jours un Mac mini. Et je rencontre ce problème de sleep wake faillure. 
Pour Info, installation propre avec office et quelques applications. Branché uniquement en HDMI à un système bose qui renvoie vers une TV + souris et clavier Bluetooth Apple. Serait ce la TV HDMI qui ferait bugger le mac?


----------

